

Don't use git [video] - poomalairajra
http://vimeo.com/74377782

======
ridhoq
That was really infuriating to watch. All of his arguments were pretty trivial
and some flat out didn't make any sense. Git is so fast that it forces us to
be anti social because we can't go catch up with other people in the time that
it would have taken SVN to checkout a branch. Wait what? Git's speed allows
you to develop faster without having stop gaps. Something else that is a
shocker: Git doesn't force you to stop talking to others. All in all, this guy
is grasping at straws.

~~~
olsn
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlv6BrrxD_4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlv6BrrxD_4)
;)

